# 4 man limit



## JustGotOff (Jun 17, 2012)

Had an awesome day yesterday. Wind chills -15 below with 22 mph northwest winds. But the birds read the script..couple bonus bands


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

Great job, hunts like that are remembered for a long time!


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

Nice job!


----------

